# Iris and Wiz (for Kpoos)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Iris and Wiz heard someone at the front of the house, and got into the sunlight in the hall. They looked so pretty I thought I would get some photos of them. Mother and Son, and he is a giant compared to her!! My cuddle bunnies!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Whippets have to be one of my favorite dogs, theyre so beautiful! I dont remember if I mentioned this, but I was considering getting one before I decided on a poodle. I plan on having one as my next dog when I move out in a couple years


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Michelle said:


> Whippets have to be one of my favorite dogs, theyre so beautiful! I dont remember if I mentioned this, but I was considering getting one before I decided on a poodle. I plan on having one as my next dog when I move out in a couple years


You will never be sorry Michelle. I would suggest a male and have him neutered. The nicest relationship I ever had with a dog in my life was with my first Whippet. I love all of my dogs and every dog I have ever lived with, but that boy was the joy of my heart. When you are ready, let me know where you are looking and I will tell you if I know anything about them. If you would like to have a look, Chelsea Whippets had a gorgeous web site. They are beautiful. They look like statues by a fireplace. So graceful and elegant, but their hearts are that of big goofballs. Iris is usuallly a lady, but Wiz is a big dork. They have very little predisposition to genetic issues AND they require little to no grooming, so a lovely offset to the Poos!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You are killing me here! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> You are killing me here! They are so gorgeous!


I thought you'd enjoy these!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, they just look like great companians!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

They even look graceful! What beautiful dogs you have!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!! they are graceful and elegant when they are not busy acting like total dingbats!!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He is giant compared to his mommy!

And I would have to agree, male sighthounds are the way to go. Our family has had two girls, and they're very cattish in that they are aloof until they want attention... but when they're done with you, they're done with you! The boys are usually more the lovers and cuddlers... however, that's not to say that our girls haven't been cuddly, they have... but just not all the time!

My big boy lives with my parents still (my dad THINKS he is his... he would be mistaken, though lol) and he is always excited and chattering when he sees me, and always wants to lay on me/with me when I'm on the couch, etc. They are such wonderful companions!

Okay, I've gotten carried away! Stopping 

Thanks for sharing them, they're both beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Spencer said:


> He is giant compared to his mommy!
> 
> And I would have to agree, male sighthounds are the way to go. Our family has had two girls, and they're very cattish in that they are aloof until they want attention... but when they're done with you, they're done with you! The boys are usually more the lovers and cuddlers... however, that's not to say that our girls haven't been cuddly, they have... but just not all the time!
> 
> ...


Thank you and you are welcome!! I love them both immensely, but my first boy just took the cake. Spoiled me rotten for the rest of time!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

They are beautiful. I thought they were greyhounds at first. I have always wanted a greyhound or a whippet or an Italian greyhound. They are so graceful looking and require hardly any grooming. I groom dogs all day and then I have to groom my dogs. I don't know why I torture myself. :doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is nice to have these guys. They balance things with the grooming the Spoos require. They get a bath every couple of months and their nails cut about every three weeks, and that is it!! You would enjoy one very much.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, how pretty. I had forgotten you had whippets. I about had John convinced to get a whippet when we first moved into this house, but decided on the poodles instead since that is what I really wanted anyhow. I've shown several whippets and have a good friend who is a breeder and really involved with coursing. I love going to those events though I haven't had the chance in several years. I miss having a sighthound, but I'll have to wait until the tibbies are gone. Maybe that will be the kind of dog Nicholas will want when he is old enough to do Juniors.. not sure I will want to groom Saleen by then  and she'd be like 8 anyhow.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Oh, how pretty. I had forgotten you had whippets. I about had John convinced to get a whippet when we first moved into this house, but decided on the poodles instead since that is what I really wanted anyhow. I've shown several whippets and have a good friend who is a breeder and really involved with coursing. I love going to those events though I haven't had the chance in several years. I miss having a sighthound, but I'll have to wait until the tibbies are gone. Maybe that will be the kind of dog Nicholas will want when he is old enough to do Juniors.. not sure I will want to groom Saleen by then  and she'd be like 8 anyhow.


Thank you Wonderpup. How are things going now? I cannot believe how incredible Whippets are with kids. I will post a thread soon of my first beloved Whippet with my brand new Grandson six years ago. I was a tad concerned because he was MY baby, but he proved there was nothing to worry about!! He loved that child!!


----------

